# Condo bid



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I am bidding on a condo association. They have 24 driveways/lots, all about 5kft2. Fairly easy, mostly straight pushes back. I am thinking of bidding around $280 per push, up to 4 inches. Does this sound kind of high to you? I am thinking this will take 2-3 hours to plow each time. I don't have experience bidding on condo units. The shoveling and snowblowing will be billed hourly. Thanks for the help in advance

Brant


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

a 24 unit condo with driveways (assuming they are pretty average size) and road ways, we would be something around $210- $280 including hand shovelling


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I stay away from condos.... too much of a pita imo......


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

It is a little hard to go by a description vs seeing pictures. If you figure that 2-3 hours is what it will take to complete and 280 is a price that will be profitable then quote that. I personally think that might be a little low,but I don't know what the going rate is in your area.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

swtiih;1044828 said:


> It is a little hard to go by a description vs seeing pictures. If you figure that 2-3 hours is what it will take to complete and 280 is a price that will be profitable then quote that. I personally think that might be a little low,but I don't know what the going rate is in your area.


Our area is pretty dang cheap. I will try and get a pic posted up here sometime.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Here are the pics.... That took a while. My computer wouldn't let me post them the other day. Everything except the city stree inside the yellow box. Like I said, sidewalks are hourly. I will probably pick up a tractor to do the walkways with. Or what is your insight on a skid steere with a blower? Can they be used on a sidewalk?

Brant


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

imo 280 is a little cheap for around here, i dont know what your area pricing is.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

the new boss 92;1045764 said:


> imo 280 is a little cheap for around here, i dont know what your area pricing is.


If it takes me 3.5hrs or less to plow, I should be good. I need to get around $80/truck hr. I want to get the job, but don't want to bid to cheap. Our area is pretty competitive. Lots of guys charge around $55/truck hr for the same setup as mine...


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;1045829 said:


> Lots of guys charge around $55/truck hr for the same setup as mine...


That may be what subs are getting paid..........I think you are selling yourself short at $80/hr. for condos.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

another quick heads up, if you have never done condos of any sort. you will see why a coupleof us are saying your a little low. you will be slitting you neck after the 4 show! I just dont want you seem like your going to make money now till you start plowing it and realize that you should have bid higher. 


seeing how i have done that sort of plowing event after event, i would be looking around 1000 per event with light salt of the roads. that will be no sidewalks included in the 1k but that will be billed hourly! think about what you was for each driveway and multiply it by 24!?!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

24 driveways at 280 comes to less then $12/driveway


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Really* Longae29*$80 an hr for a sub WOW I need to move up there!! thats top hr rate if you can get it here. To many lowballers around here that like to pad there lowballer hourly Total hrs around here ur lucky to get it for $65per hr,pay ur subs $55-65 Depending on truck size an blade type!! on anything Commercial or HOA !!! An pray to god you know how to size it up per event wise correctly to make anything at it!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

swtiih;1046222 said:


> 24 driveways at 280 comes to less then $12/driveway


I think that is what they go for around here when they are that close together. Not sure though, I haven't bid on much like this before. Guess I am going to learn one way or another.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

littleo92;1046252 said:


> Really* Longae29*$80 an hr for a sub WOW I need to move up there!! thats top hr rate if you can get it here. To many lowballers around here that like to pad there lowballer hourly Total hrs around here ur lucky to get it for $65per hr,pay ur subs $55-65 Depending on truck size an blade type!! on anything Commercial or HOA !!! An pray to god you know how to size it up per event wise correctly to make anything at it!!


I fail to see where in my response I said that subs get paid $80/hr........He is bidding on the job for himself, not as a sub. I said $55 may be what SUBS are getting. HE is SELLING HIMSELF short at $80 as the guy getting the account.

And yes, if thats all you are getting an hour I guess you do need to move here.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Don"t sell yourself short.Remember when you show up at 4: 00 am most of those driveways will have cars in them.You will be waiting for them to move.Could be a P.I.A. Good luck with it.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

quigleysiding;1046298 said:


> Don"t sell yourself short.Remember when you show up at 4: 00 am most of those driveways will have cars in them.You will be waiting for them to move.Could be a P.I.A. Good luck with it.


Most people park in their garages during snow storms. But this is a good thing to keep in mind.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

longae29, No need to burst your bubble over it JFC, You must not have read the hole comment *BUDDIE* AS I said UR dam luck to get that around here with all the lowballers if your getting that CODO'S THEN FOR YOU GUY!! He's was to see what his market will handle price wise an know his overhead, unless he has some sort of special mo go that will have them give it to him for that price!! *Around here good work accounts for nothing!!*! It's all about the poor service, Low hrly price to catch there eye and then pad the F*%& out of them after words!!


----------



## olie (Jun 1, 2010)

Brant'sLawnCare;1045829 said:


> If it takes me 3.5hrs or less to plow, I should be good. I need to get around $80/truck hr. I want to get the job, but don't want to bid to cheap. Our area is pretty competitive. Lots of guys charge around $55/truck hr for the same setup as mine...


The past 2 years we did a condo group that had 26 drives 1 guy in a bobcat would take 45 to 1hr to do all drives and a guy with a blower follwing behind


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I put in a bid, and I got the job. Mowing and plowing. I was cheaper on plowing, but more expensive on mowing. Thanks for the help guys. This is my first big job. 

Brant


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mick76;1044637 said:


> I stay away from condos.... too much of a pita imo......


DIDO!!!!! X 10. We had 2 last year. One complex wanted plowed after 4" and "its ok to plow us around 7 or 8ish am if you want to"....Yeah! after doing a good job doing EXACTLY what hey wanted they dropped us like faster than you can blink and said we didn't plow overnight, we damaged everything and on and on. Come spring we found 1 yes 1- 6ft tire mark in the lawn where they said to pile the snow because they were too cheap to have it hauled away. The other,lol,lol,lol they got what they paid for. The "other" company had 6 yes 6 slip and falls, damaged much of the upper area lawn, NEVER and I mean NEVER salted and damaged 2 or 3 a/c units to the building. :laughing: :laughing: We're most likely getting those back this year talking to several tenants at the complex. My whole rambling point is they can be a real PITA. Your trying to please not one but ALL the tenants and every body is the boss. They usually pay on time but again make it worth your while as you most likely will run into a ton of headaches.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

One more thing, if you do pursue them with a bid just make damn sure EVERYTHING is spelled out in black and white!!!! I mean everything! from push triggers to blowing and drifting clauses to salting to shoveling etc. If you dont, every inch or dusting their going to be calling asking where the hell are you.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Man........ I swore I had a post in here, but now it's gone...........

Whatever.

Brant, congrats first of all.

Second, it's time to buy that SS now & take on the Menards right down the road............


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

jomama45;1059845 said:


> Man........ I swore I had a post in here, but now it's gone...........
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks a lot bud! I am exicited, to say the least. I would love to plow the Menards. To tell you the truth, I don't even know who does. They don't have any lettering on their trucks. How is your winter shaping up?


----------

